# overrun by bladder snails.



## illbethejudge (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi. one of my tanks is being overrun by bladder snails. I tried feeding less and picking them out by hand but it has proven impossible to get rid of them. 
I have corydoras and red cherry shrimp that is why i don't want to go the chemical or the clown loach route. please help.


----------



## Highseq (Jul 26, 2017)

Traps are effective (search pond snail traps on youtube). You can also go the assassin snail route. The assassin snail population will only be as large as there are snails for them to hunt.

Pond snails and bladder snails often lay egg clutches in places fish can't get to. So it really helps to take out all decorations which are easily accessible, let them dry out and wash them (not with soap). I have also found they will lay eggs between my skimmer and the glass, really any nook and cranny they can fit into where fish have limited access.


----------



## illbethejudge (Feb 13, 2017)

Highseq said:


> Traps are effective (search pond snail traps on youtube). You can also go the assassin snail route. The assassin snail population will only be as large as there are snails for them to hunt.
> 
> Pond snails and bladder snails often lay egg clutches in places fish can't get to. So it really helps to take out all decorations which are easily accessible, let them dry out and wash them (not with soap). I have also found they will lay eggs between my skimmer and the glass, really any nook and cranny they can fit into where fish have limited access.


I was thinking about assasin snails but they also eat shrimp unless i am mistaking and as far as decorations that is gonna be a problem since i only have driftwood and real plants.


----------



## Highseq (Jul 26, 2017)

Ah yes sorry, cherry shrimp they probably would go after. I have some amanos and I have never witnessed any problems. Well yeah aside from striping the whole tank down all you can really do is set traps, and crush as many as you see. You will probably never eliminate them, but you should be able to get them to a tolerable level.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

If you have no other snails you would like to save (like Nerites), a product beard on batel nut extract may be a good option. No Planaria and Zero Planaria are for sure based on that. I also think SL Aqua Z1 is as well.

Just be careful to remove dead ones as fast as possible and do water changes to avoid an ammonia spike.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin Conor Sallade (Jan 26, 2017)

Id say best bet trap, unless you know someone who will loan you a few loaches for a month. If you do then let the loaches kill out the pests and set up a small tank for the shrimps and wanted snails till the pests are all eaten.


----------



## quiquik (Dec 13, 2013)

I just tore down my 50 gal. for a few reasons, broken center brace, scratches on the glass, and pond snails. Started feeding less and it helped a bit but when I saw them in my 2 AC 70 filters and knew they were in the sponges too, that was the straw that broke the 50 gallons back. Oh and I had 3 assassin snails that were very happy. I would check your filters too but have no idea on how to eliminate them from there unless someone else knows.


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

I recently read an article on a snail eating plant called Utricularia Graminifolia. I honestly thought *BS* until I read more articles, apparently it *is* a snail eating plant! 

Now how successful it is at eating snails I have no idea but if you have a snail infestation and you introduce Utricularia Graminifolia from what I have read the plant will be very happy. Oh and the plant eats small shrimp to!

I must admit I am tempted to try some.


----------



## illbethejudge (Feb 13, 2017)

natemcnutty said:


> If you have no other snails you would like to save (like Nerites), a product beard on batel nut extract may be a good option. No Planaria and Zero Planaria are for sure based on that. I also think SL Aqua Z1 is as well.
> 
> Just be careful to remove dead ones as fast as possible and do water changes to avoid an ammonia spike.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


is that safe for shrimp and corydoras?

Bump:


Robin Conor Sallade said:


> Id say best bet trap, unless you know someone who will loan you a few loaches for a month. If you do then let the loaches kill out the pests and set up a small tank for the shrimps and wanted snails till the pests are all eaten.


i was thinking about setting a temporary tank for shrimps but i have no more space.

Bump:


quiquik said:


> I just tore down my 50 gal. for a few reasons, broken center brace, scratches on the glass, and pond snails. Started feeding less and it helped a bit but when I saw them in my 2 AC 70 filters and knew they were in the sponges too, that was the straw that broke the 50 gallons back. Oh and I had 3 assassin snails that were very happy. I would check your filters too but have no idea on how to eliminate them from there unless someone else knows.


i am 100% sure they are in my fx5 filter.

Bump:


StevieD said:


> I recently read an article on a snail eating plant called Utricularia Graminifolia. I honestly thought *BS* until I read more articles, apparently it *is* a snail eating plant!
> 
> Now how successful it is at eating snails I have no idea but if you have a snail infestation and you introduce Utricularia Graminifolia from what I have read the plant will be very happy. Oh and the plant eats small shrimp to!
> 
> I must admit I am tempted to try some.


Sounds interesting.


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

illbethejudge said:


> Hi. one of my tanks is being overrun by bladder snails. I tried feeding less and picking them out by hand but it has proven impossible to get rid of them.
> I have corydoras and red cherry shrimp that is why i don't want to go the chemical or the clown loach route. please help.


Your problem will correct itself in a few months. RCS out-competed the bladder snails in my 5 gallon tank. I realized this after I sold 700 shrimp and bladder snails problem is returning.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

illbethejudge said:


> is that safe for shrimp and corydoras?


Yes, safe for all fish and shrimp. It kills snails, many types of worms, and whatever you'd classify hydra as 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Sounds like you have a bladder infection. I did a google search and apparently you should try drinking cranberry juice.


----------



## Matuva (Jun 8, 2015)

natemcnutty said:


> If you have no other snails you would like to save (like Nerites), a product beard on batel nut extract may be a good option. No Planaria and Zero Planaria are for sure based on that. I also think SL Aqua Z1 is as well.
> 
> Just be careful to remove dead ones as fast as possible and do water changes to avoid an ammonia spike.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


This is the solution that worked for me. Do a second treatment2~3 weeks after, to kill new borns bladder snails (No Planaria kills adult snails, not the eggs)

If you want to introduce back any nerite, be sure to filter on active carbon at least for 2 weeks before.


----------



## bmwmeghann (Sep 6, 2017)

I just pulled out things I saw some on and kicked em off and washed them in warm water. Got rid of just about all of em.
Edit: just saw that you only have plants and drift wood. If you can pull the drift wood and wash it and then use a lettuce trap you might have some luck?


----------



## illbethejudge (Feb 13, 2017)

natemcnutty said:


> Yes, safe for all fish and shrimp. It kills snails, many types of worms, and whatever you'd classify hydra as
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


i am gonna give it a try. thanks.

Bump:


Bananableps said:


> Sounds like you have a bladder infection. I did a google search and apparently you should try drinking cranberry juice.


HAHAHAHA. LOLROTF!

Bump:


Matuva said:


> This is the solution that worked for me. Do a second treatment2~3 weeks after, to kill new borns bladder snails (No Planaria kills adult snails, not the eggs)
> 
> If you want to introduce back any nerite, be sure to filter on active carbon at least for 2 weeks before.


thanks. I'll do it that way.


----------

